# st marys stannington,final visit



## carlosthejackal (May 19, 2008)

my final wanderings around the old girl,may she rest in peace


----------



## reddwarf9 (May 19, 2008)

carlosthejackal said:


> my final wanderings around the old girl,may she rest in peace



OMG what are those hooks and tracks for??

Cool pics!!


----------



## carlosthejackal (May 19, 2008)

hey reddwarf!
its a meat freezer,looks like the track was motorized back in the day too!
really cool find but a bit nippy haha


----------



## Lightbuoy (May 21, 2008)

Hi CTJ,

Nice set of pics -like the sunny / moody mix 
Do you know if St. Mary's was designed by GT Hine? Only ask as it looks a lot like Hellingly Hospital.
Thanks for sharing ya pics with us.

Lb


----------



## Dr.Black (May 22, 2008)

*RE Lightbuoy*



Lightbuoy said:


> Hi CTJ,
> 
> Nice set of pics -like the sunny / moody mix
> Do you know if St. Mary's was designed by GT Hine? Only ask as it looks a lot like Hellingly Hospital.
> ...



Yes Lightbuoy, George Thomas Hine and Hallam Carter-Pegg were the consultants behind St Mary's. They were both mad about asylums, so to speak.


----------



## King Al (May 22, 2008)

Nice selection of pics carlosthejackal, like the shot of the ash tray, and the one of looking over at the rotten stairs


----------



## Lightbuoy (May 22, 2008)

Dr.Black said:


> Yes Lightbuoy, George Thomas Hine and Hallam Carter-Pegg were the consultants behind St Mary's......QUOTE]
> 
> Ahh, ta for that -can't beat a bit of history!
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr.Black (May 23, 2008)

*RE ST.Mary's*

Lightbuoy - glad you like  

Carlos TJ - 

Nice pics mate, especially the fresh perspective from above the slab - how the blinkin' flip did you A: get up to that beam and B: manage to balance on it?

Finally, why is this your 'final wanderings'? Have you done enough of St.Mary's?

Dr.B


----------



## carlosthejackal (May 23, 2008)

thank you Dr Black 
but im a little confused .....fresh perspective above the slab and how did i balance on the beam? lol im lost there m8

as for it being my final visit...yeah ive covered all the places i wanted to,seen the sights and come away with around 500+ photos (most still raw and unprocessed haha)

mind you theres been a few visits that have been 'the last one'


----------



## davejones (May 27, 2008)

i wouldnt dare touch the slab never mind lie on it ahahaah

great photos!


----------



## **Mudlark** (May 27, 2008)

i love this place, got oodles of shots from it myself (the times i've actually managed to get in that is.....) and yeah, think its about the time for final visits as the men in orange jackets have been paying it an awful lot of attention lately. 
Looks like work is going to start sometime soon. 
Great pics, love the cigarette in the ashtray..... nice touch!!!!


----------



## davejones (May 27, 2008)

she_geordie said:


> and yeah, think its about the time for final visits as the men in orange jackets have been paying it an awful lot of attention lately.
> Looks like work is going to start sometime soon.



yea i must go back for a final visit and get a proper look inside! hopefully this week! did you meet the old man always wanderin around with the dogs? he told me he worked there back in the day and has many intresting storys!


----------



## digitalxspace (May 27, 2008)

Great Pics!!! Love that second picture


----------



## **Mudlark** (May 27, 2008)

davejones said:


> yea i must go back for a final visit and get a proper look inside! hopefully this week! did you meet the old man always wanderin around with the dogs? he told me he worked there back in the day and has many intresting storys!


 
never met him, must be one of the few dog walkers that DOESNT grass us up............


----------



## carlosthejackal (May 27, 2008)

i aint seen the man with the dogs but i did find where the former patient was living!!!!
i didnt hang around in case he came back haha
cheers digitalspace,glad you like


----------



## carlosthejackal (May 27, 2008)

indeed she geordie,things seen to be a lot more active than they used to be.i noticed on my last visit that theres a helluva lot more vandalism than there was on previous visits.doors busted,graffitti etc.doesnt help the cause much


----------



## carlosthejackal (May 27, 2008)

nah davejones you gotta try out a slab.there quite comfortable!


----------



## melbel (Jun 6, 2008)

Hey this place look really interesting! Which county is it in, I'd love to go myself! Cheers for the fab pics, Mel


----------



## Parkus. (Jun 6, 2008)

melbel said:


> Hey this place look really interesting! Which county is it in, I'd love to go myself! Cheers for the fab pics, Mel



Northumberland


----------



## melbel (Jun 6, 2008)

*I wanna go!!!*

Hey, cheers....New to all this can you message me on myspace to give me location?? My url is on my homepage on here? Cheers, Mel


----------



## MD (Jun 6, 2008)

great pictures mate 
the rotten stairs shot is great i love the ash tray too


----------



## MD (Jun 6, 2008)

melbel said:


> Hey, cheers....New to all this can you message me on myspace to give me location?? My url is on my homepage on here? Cheers, Mel



check this site it should tell you everything you need to know


http://www.countyasylums.com/mentalasylums/stannington01.htm


----------



## carlosthejackal (Jun 6, 2008)

cheers mel/matt


----------



## jpdavidson (Feb 5, 2009)

*hey*

nice shots,i went up in november 08 and got sum pics il get them up on here soon seen as tho iv js joined.u shoot many other places like this

JP


----------



## scoobs (Feb 5, 2009)

jpdavidson said:


> nice shots,i went up in november 08 and got sum pics il get them up on here soon seen as tho iv js joined.u shoot many other places like this
> 
> JP



I've been planning a trip up here for ages.When you was up there in november had demolishion started?


----------



## missfish (Feb 7, 2009)

A few people were there a couple of weeks ago, still absolutely no sign of demolition, reckon shes still got a while yet


----------



## scoobs (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh,good news then,thanks for the info missfish.


----------

